# Vintage 1984 Trek 720 Touring



## Vitkin

Not yet into touring, but it was in the back of my mind for next summer, when I came across this bike for sale, a mint condition 1984 Trek 720, all Reynolds 531, full touring set up with modern components, racks, 27 speed, new wheelset, brakes, etc. for a reasonable price (well under $1000.00) so I don't have to wait a year to save up for a Co-motion, Gordon or other decent ride. Question is, any issues with buying a 20+ year old frame, obsolete in any way? Your input is greatly appreciated. Did I mention it's gorgeous, with a curved fork, long chainstays and clean lines?


----------



## MB1

*Figure a new one is $1,200.*

Don't pay more than half for that old one unless it has some sentimental value for you.


----------



## Spinfinity

*You'd probably love the bike.*

My wife and I used 1980 REynolds 531 Trek for commuting and grocery shopping until my son crashed and broke it. I thought the frame was close to ideal for a touring bike, but we didn't use it for that.

I'd pay a little more than MB1 if the paint were in excellent shape and the new components work well and fit well. Flats are a little more common on the back wheel of a loaded bike and if getting a 130mm hub into 126mm dropouts feels like you need three long thumbs on three strong hands, you may want to reconsider.


----------



## _Mackie

Vitkin said:


> Not yet into touring, but it was in the back of my mind for next summer, when I came across this bike for sale, a mint condition 1984 Trek 720, all Reynolds 531, full touring set up with modern components, racks, 27 speed, new wheelset, brakes, etc. for a reasonable price (well under $1000.00) so I don't have to wait a year to save up for a Co-motion, Gordon or other decent ride. Question is, any issues with buying a 20+ year old frame, obsolete in any way? Your input is greatly appreciated. Did I mention it's gorgeous, with a curved fork, long chainstays and clean lines?


My 1982 620 makes a heck of a fixte commuter / coffee getter.
Before:








Now:


----------



## commutenow

*My Trek*

My 620 is perfect for everything. The 720 is more sought after. I think you might like it. I hadmine powder coated. I would get it. I have a freewheel not a cassette on new rims. Get more durable tires ifyou are worrryed about the flat stuff.


----------



## wipeout

_Mackie said:


> My 1982 620 makes a heck of a fixte commuter / coffee getter.


Yeah, but the question was: would you go touring on that?


----------



## ukiahb

*I have...*



wipeout said:


> Yeah, but the question was: would you go touring on that?



I have a '82 Trek 613 I've done a lot of loaded toring on and it has worked well, bought it new way back when, finally had to retire it about a year or two ago when I had a crank snap (a POS Ofmega) while sprinting and I hit the frame so hard I bent the top tube. About midway through it's life the head tube/down tube junction cracked, Trek fixed it under warranty and repainted it...somehow I'd hung on to the reciept....but it is a 25" frame, so a smaller one might not have this problem.


----------



## _Mackie

wipeout said:


> Yeah, but the question was: would you go touring on that?


No, not with a 77.6 inch gear ratio  .


----------



## velocipede

I have an '84 Trek 720 that has been up and down the N. CA and Central CA coast more than a few times, seen much of inland N. CA and recently from Reno to S.F. by way of (8,000 ft+) Carson Pass. It handles much better loaded than not. It isa flexy flyer, which I actually desire for a touring rig. It is rediculously stable descending loaded at speed. It has been through three component groups and I'm considering a paint job... Maybe a reproduction from Cycle Art.
I'm sure I would be happy dropping $2K on an I.F. custom touring frame, but this bike has served me well and I can't justify replacing it. It is also my station wagon for grocery trips (B.O.B. trailer)


----------



## commutenow

*Yes I would tour*

and have with the orange and yellow 620 it is great at that type of stuff and also fun on dirt roads.


----------



## nm13

Are those 27" wheels? How big are the tires? I just bought a 620 frameset without parts and would like to convert it to 700c wheels and put the largest possible tire on. I'm casting about for anyone who has done this. The question really is are there any canti or v brakes that are adjustable enough to allow the conversion. Commutenow's mentioned it worked on his orange beauty. Now I just need to figure out which parts and tires to start looking for.
Thanks


----------



## UFO™

nm13 said:


> Are those 27" wheels? How big are the tires? I just bought a 620 frameset without parts and would like to convert it to 700c wheels and put the largest possible tire on. I'm casting about for anyone who has done this. The question really is are there any canti or v brakes that are adjustable enough to allow the conversion. Commutenow's mentioned it worked on his orange beauty. Now I just need to figure out which parts and tires to start looking for.
> Thanks


I put 700c wheels on my 620 with 32 mm Panarace Pasela Tg's. They don't quite fit through the brakes within the quick release capability so the brakes must be manually opened to clear the pads. I'm still using the original Dia-Compe sidepulls. I'm looking for some longer reach brakes that will accomodate this setup. The big tires really smooth out the ride on my commute.


----------



## Andy M-S

*Get it...*



Vitkin said:


> Not yet into touring, but it was in the back of my mind for next summer, when I came across this bike for sale, a mint condition 1984 Trek 720, all Reynolds 531, full touring set up with modern components, racks, 27 speed, new wheelset, brakes, etc. for a reasonable price (well under $1000.00) so I don't have to wait a year to save up for a Co-motion, Gordon or other decent ride. Question is, any issues with buying a 20+ year old frame, obsolete in any way? Your input is greatly appreciated. Did I mention it's gorgeous, with a curved fork, long chainstays and clean lines?


Old Treks are special...I'm the happy owner of an '85 Trek 560. I've set it up with (fairly) modern components, but still with DT friction shifters (2x9). I love it.

About the only thing you'll miss out on is threadless headsets, which are nice, but you shouldn't have any trouble. Are the wheels 27" or 700c? My '85 takes 700c wheels, so I'd expect yours to as well.


----------



## [email protected]

nm13 said:


> Are those 27" wheels? How big are the tires? I just bought a 620 frameset without parts and would like to convert it to 700c wheels and put the largest possible tire on. I'm casting about for anyone who has done this. The question really is are there any canti or v brakes that are adjustable enough to allow the conversion. Commutenow's mentioned it worked on his orange beauty. Now I just need to figure out which parts and tires to start looking for.
> Thanks


My 720 (1984) is made for 27" wheels but with a little canti brake acrobatics, I use 700c wheels and wear my brake pads funny. I've considered having the bosses lowered before I have it repainted... But it works well enough that I have not yet bothered.


----------

